# Schottland - Fort William



## Schwarzer Biker (1. März 2006)

Na das ist ja mal ein Zufall! ..oder etwa Biker-Instinkt? . Wir fahren im Sommer nach Schottland und haben uns entschieden für eine Woche in Fort-William zu bleiben. Aber mehr, weil es für die Ostseite recht zentral für Rundreisen gelegen ist. Und nun guck ich mich bissel um und merke so nach und nach, daß da auch Biker unterwegs sind 

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Lohnt es sich das Bike mitzunehmen (fahren eh mit dem eigenen Auto hoch) - oder sollten wir uns dort was leihen?


alla haut rein!


----------



## Hegi (2. März 2006)

Schwarzer Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Lohnt es sich das Bike mitzunehmen (fahren eh mit dem eigenen Auto hoch) - oder sollten wir uns dort was leihen?



also ich war leider ohne bike dort! ist aber zum biken klasse um den glen coe und den ben nevis gibts genug tolle wege zum mountainbiken  

das ist vielleicht ganz praktisch dafür...

http://www.edinburgh-bicycle.co.uk/routes/101_mtnbike_routes_intro.html

vielleicht bekommst du das buch ja irgendwo... im chapter 6 sind touren um fort william und glen coe drin

oder hier stehen direkt einigen touren

http://www.ridefortwilliam.co.uk/

und damals konnte man sich hier in fort william bikes leihen

http://www.offbeatbikes.co.uk/hire.asp

http://www.wheely-good.co.uk

oder sich einfach ein die tourist-office wenden!

http://www.visit-fortwilliam.co.uk/fw_mainintro.html

viel spaß ist! ist echt schön dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (3. März 2006)

Hallo Schwarzer Biker,

wir waren mit Freunden 1991 mit Auto,Zelt und Rad in Schottland und haben eine Rundreise über Fort Williams, Inverness,Aberdeen und dann ins Landesinnere gemacht.
Habe gerade mal meine alte Landkarte rausgebuddelt.
Bei der Landschaft: Unbedingt (eigene) Räder mitnehmen!!!!!!!
Zwar war ich auch anfangs von den Touristenströmen sehr überrascht; aber abseits der Hauptrouten gibt es mit Sicherheit traumhafte Touren!!
Falls Ihr Zelten wollt: Nur ein Zelt mit Top Mückenschutz und Sturmsicher!!!

Gruß und viel Spaß bei den Highländern!!
Ralf


----------



## darkdesigner (3. März 2006)

Schau mal hier: hier 
Viel Spass wuensch ich Dir, war damals auch ohen Bike dort und bereue es heute noch. Einfach traumhaft schoen.
dd


----------



## Trisbiker (9. März 2006)

Fort William?Falls du eher der Downhill-Typ bist dann sollte F.W.dir aber ein Begriff sein,denn da war letztes Jahr immerhin Worldcupfinale!Bin da letzten Sommer selber durch Zufall vorbei gekommen und plötzlich waren da überall DH-Reklamen.Hatte natürlich auch kein Bike dabei aber bin trotzdem mal zur NEVIS-RANGE gefahren.Da gibs Kona und Specialized (Hardtails und Fullys).Die DH-und 4X-Strecke+Lift(Gondeln)sind der Hammer!Touris kommen aber auch auf ihre Kosten!

Viel Spaß!!!!   P.S.nimm ne menge Kohle mit,da is alles sau teuer


----------



## walvis (11. März 2006)

Schottland ist das MTB Mekka in UK - empfehlenswert vor allem 7 stanes - eine Vereinigung von 7 'Bikeparks' die aber nicht nur fuer Freeride gebaut, sondern von Touring bis Northsore alles abdecken, Infos zu den 7 Areas findest du:

http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/

Fort Williams ist natuierlich Klasse und ein Klassiker ist die Coast to Coast (Great Glen Cycle Route) Tour von Fort William nach Inverness. 

Um Forth Williams gibt es auch den Leanachan Forest - meistens GREEN routes (Easy/Touring) durch Waldwege/Forststrassen.

Sinnvolle Links:

http://cycling.visitscotland.com/mountain_biking/mountain_bike_links/?view=Standard


----------



## foda (12. März 2006)

Servus!
Zwischen Deutschland und Schottland gibt's ein paar kleine Unterschiede.
Zum ersten sprechen da oben nicht viele Englisch.
Zum zweiten haben die bei weitem nicht so ein dichtes und stark begangenes Wegenetz wie wir. Daher am besten vorgeschlagenen Routen folgen.
Von den 7stanes hab ich bisher nur das Gelände am Glentress Forest gesehen. Das liegt in der Nähe von Peebles und ist für Dich dann höchstens was auf der Hin-/Rückfahrt. Ist sehr schön dort und man kann sich für ein/zwei Tage sehr gut amüsieren. Die legen die Pfade da droben extra für MTBer an, heißt schöne Singletracks bergauf und bergab und ein paar Northshore Sachen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (14. März 2006)

shidde! das ist ja schon fast zuviel - wir haben höchstens 2-3 Tage zum biken! Wobei wir keine Down-Hiller sind. Bin zwar am überlegen, ´nen GIANT-Reign zu kaufen, mit dem man dann auch bissel "hüpfen" kann, aber so richtig steil, nene - is dann doch nix für mich... Am besten gefällt mir die Route nach Inverness. Müßte ja dann bei Nessie vorbeigehen. Wär nen schönes Photo: Mein neues Bike, Nessie und ich!!!!!!!!! - öh, meine Freundin macht natürlich das Foto


----------



## Oetti03 (15. Juni 2007)

Hi, 

aus aktuellem Anlass kram ich den Thread mal hoch:

Ich werd ab Montag auf der Insel sein und mich von Dienstag Mittag bis Samstag Morgen in Inverness aufhalten. Nachdem ich mal gegoogelt hab bin ich auf die *Great Glen cycle route* gestoßen. Bin dann über Google auf dieses Angebot gestoßen: http://www.offbeatbikes.co.uk/hire-greatglen.asp#map

Wenn ichs richtig versteh sind das 128km und ca. 900hm!? Also ne Tagestour! Kann mir jemand etwas genauer darüber berichten? Ist das schonmal jemand von euch gefahren? Ist der Weg gut ausgeschildert? Hat evtl. jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter? 

Danke schonmal. 

Gruß


----------



## Sunny.Z (15. Juni 2007)

Bin leider seit einer Woche von meiner Schottlandreise wieder zuhause. An ein paar Tagen bin ich auch zum biken gekommen
Zu der speziellen Tour kann ich leider nichts sagen. Mir persönlich waren  zwischen Inverness und Fort William zu viele Touris unterwegs. Wobei das abseits der Straße nicht so auffallen dürfte. Landschaftlich ist es schön. Es gibt aber noch schönere Ecken.
Mir hat das Glen Affric super gefallen. Liegt auf diesem beschriebene Weg etwas abseits. Natur pur ( ein Traum ), fast keine Leute und super zum biken.
Oder schau mal hier www.highlandwildcat.com. Liegt nördlich von Inverness in Golspie. Sind Strecken mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Mir hat es trotz schlechtem Wetter an diesem Tag und Waldaufräumarbeiten viel Spaß gemacht

Grüße Schottland von mir

Martin


----------



## MathiasM (15. Juni 2007)

Failthe,
Ich lebe und arbeite seit 1 1/2 Jahren mitten im Great Glen, die Great Glen Cycle Tour ist mir natürlich ein Begriff. Sehr lohnend für den der es noch nicht kennt, eine technisch anspruchslose, landschaftlich schöne Trainingsstrecke für den, der hier wohnt. Tagestour? Ja! 
Die Atlantikküste und Ft. William ist landschaftlich eine ganz andere Nummer als die relativ undramatische Nordseeseite. Es gibt hier wundervolle MTB-Möglichkeiten für Leute mit offenen Augen, kauf unbedingt die ausgezeichneten Ordnance Survey Landranger Wanderkarten. Das Wegenetz ist sehr weitmaschig, bietet aber gewaltige Landschftseindrücke. Diese Bikeparks (7 stanes (das kenne ich nicht und liegt völlig woanders!), Ft. William DH-Strecke, wolftracks etc.) sind was für Downhiller/Freerider, nicht meine Welt. 
Leanachan Forest: bei weitem nicht nur "green routes". Fahr mal die XC-worldcup Strecke! Ich habe es nicht geschafft (zu schwierige DH-Sektionen, ich mußte zwischendurch runterspringen) und von der DH-Bolzerei mit Gondelhochfahrt und so halte ich eh' nix. Aber Leanachan Forest (guckst Du http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/infd-6nyctb) "Witch's Trails" ist große klasse! und für den der will gibt es jede Menge Northshore-Stelzenkram. Umsonst und draußen!
Schottland im Sommer ist wirklich wunderschön, freundlich und ein MTB-Paradies eigener Art. Das die Leute hier Englisch sprechen kann ich eingeschränkt bestätigen ;-)
Welcome to the highlands,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (16. Juni 2007)

Cool. Klingt ja prima. Ich hatte vor mir morgens das Bike bei offbeatbikes zu leihen und dann von Inverness aus runter nach Fort William zu fahren. Dort dann das Bike abgeben und wieder mim Bus zurück. Müsst ja machbar sein. Der letzte Bus fährt um 18:15 Uhr...

Da ich nur einen Tag zum Biken hab, muss ich die Weltcupstrecke wohl mal wann andres fahren. 

Wie ist denn die Great Glen Cycle Route ausgeschildert? Gut oder wirds eine ständige Suche nach Schildern?

Gruß


----------



## MathiasM (16. Juni 2007)

Failthe!
Die GGCR ist im Prinzip mit einem Distelsymbol markiert. Dennoch ist der Einstieg relativ schwer zu finden; ich empfehle dringend die ausgezeichenten Wanderkarten zu kaufen. Es sind drei Blaetter, die man braucht und im Buchladen im 2. Stock Eastgate Shopping Centre neben dem Bahnhof gibts 3 fuer den Preis von 2. Wenn Du einen kleinen Vorgeschmack haben willst, was es u.a. zu sehen gibt (z.B. den Caledonen Canal mit seinen vielen Schleusen) kann ich Dir einen Blick auf meine website www.glenletters.de.tf , dort "Caledonean Canal" anbieten. Wer mehr weis, sieht auch mehr! (fuer MTB-ler lesenswert waere noch "Corrieyairack2" und "WorldCup").
Bus gucken kann man auf www.citylink.co.uk
Viel Spass in Schottland, momentan ist das Wetter recht mies nachdem wir jetzt  einige Tage mit phantasischem Sonnenschein hatten. 
Nur weil die Frage immer wieder kommt: Nessie wirst Du hoechstwahrscheinlich nicht sehen koennen. Nessie zeigt sich immer Ende Mai / Anfang Juni, also zu Beginn der Touristensaison um Schottland durch die Medien zu pushen. Da ist es jetzt schon wieder ein paar Tage zu spaet.


----------



## Matse20 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo mitnander,
hat eigentlich jemand hier schonmal eine Durchquerrung Schottlands mit dem MTB gemacht oder vielleicht sogar eine entsprechende Route parrat? Hätte das evtl. nächstes Jahr im März/April vor..
MFG
Matse


----------



## MathiasM (18. Juni 2007)

Failthe Matse!
Also die obige GGCR ist doch schon eine Schottland-Durchquerung!  Also Nordsee - Atlantik. c2c wie man hier sagt.
Ich empfehle Dir (wenn es geht) lieber etwas später zu kommen, Mai ist besser wenn man ins Gebirge will. Ich werde im Laufe des Jahres über eine Transscotland c2c durch die Highlands berichten.
Slàn!


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (18. Juni 2007)

oh mann - mal nen wochenende nicht zuhaus - und schon werden alte threads rausgekramt! sehr praktisch! denn wir fahren im herbst wieder hoch. eigentlich ohne bike. ist unsere hochzeitsreise und soll mehr sightseeing werden. wir haben da oben nen steinhaus für 1,5 wochen geordert. und wie es mal wieder der zufall so will: das häuschen liegt gar nicht so weit von golspie entfernt (wo sunny.z den wildcat-park empfiehlt) also kommt das bike wohl doch mit 
zum thema transscotland stand vor gar nicht langer zeit was in ´ner BIKE. muß mal gucken, die hatte ich mir gekauft. kann dann bei  interesse auch die route hier reinschreiben.
in fort william das areal um ben nevis (nevisrange + witch´s trails) ist echt klasse. wobei ich nur die trails ausprobiert habe. au weia, die downhill-strecke hab ich nur von unten angeguckt und erst gar keine lust auf die gondel gehabt, geschweige denn, da dann auch noch runterzudonnern. 
ich war 1x mit freundin und dann nochmal nen nachmittag allein da, weils so´n spaß gemacht hat. bin dann von dort aus durch´n wald bis spean-bridge und den great glen (ich glaub zumindest, daß der weg am kanal dazugehört) dann zurück nach fort william. war ganz net weil´s die ganze zeit am wasser entlang geht, aber das aufregendste waren die hausboote, die durch die schleuse sind. 

@all: wäre toll, wenn hier noch mehr berichte reingestellt werden würden! das verkürzt die wartezeit bis ende september!


----------



## Sunny.Z (19. Juni 2007)

Es ist sicherlich traumhaft mit dem Bike eine Highlanddurchquerung zu machen. Absoluter Neid!!!  
Wahrscheinlich kann man es aber mit einer Transalp nicht vergleichen. Die Anstiege sind nicht so lang, aber es geht lfd. rauf und runter. Höhenmeter dürften deshalb trotzdem ausreichend zusammenkommen. Allerdings habe ich keine Forstautobahnen gefunden, mit denen man leicht bergauf kommt. Meist sind die Untergründe bergauf uneben, dadurch konditionell anstrengender, fahrtechnisch aber nicht schwierig. Die Insider kennen aber sicherlich genügend Möglichkeiten.
Mathias kann darüber sicherlich besser informieren. Vielleicht kann er mal die geplante Route beschreiben. Würde mich sehr interessieren. Auf den Erlebnisbericht freue ich mich jetzt schon. Nachdem mir die Highlands so gut gefallen haben, spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken das ganze nochmals mit dem Bike zu befahren um noch näher an der Natur zu sein.
Mathias: Der Tip mit Applecross war genial. Auch wenn die Paßstraße mit dem Wohnmobil grenzwertig war. Favoriten habe ich auch jede Menge gefunden. Reichen locker um nochmals hinzufahren.   
Man sollte auf alle Fälle bei Regen gut ausgestattet sein. Regen waagrecht bei Windstärke 7 kann unangenehm werden. Und mit Regentagen muß man dort immer rechnen. Ich habe viele Tourenfahrer auf der Straße gesehen. Diese waren für mich unverständlich, meist nur schlecht gegen Regen ausgerüstet. Und auf alle Fälle Mückenschutz mitnehmen. Diese sogenanten Midges können sonst einem das Leben zur Hölle machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (25. Juni 2007)

Hi,

mein Vorhaben hat leider net geklappt. Der Shop macht morgens erst um 9:00 Uhr auf und Abends bereits um 17:30 Uhr zu!!!!! Da ist das Zeitfenster doch zu eng um die Tour an einem Tag zu fahren. Außerdem ist die Reise etwas anders verlaufen, als ich dachte....  

Um euch aber etwas "Hunger auf Schottland/Inverness" zu machen hab ich hier mal einige Bilder für euch:

1) Auf dem Caledonian Canal





2) Dochfour House





3) Loch Ness





4) Urquhart Castle





Gruß Kai


----------



## Sunny.Z (28. Juni 2007)

Wenn die Sonne scheint, sieht es auch in Schottland etwas freundlicher aus!

















Gründe warum ich mit dem Bike noch mal in die Highlands will!


----------



## MathiasM (28. Juni 2007)

Sehr schön, Sunny! 
Wo ist das untere Foto aufgenommen?
Übrigens: Gerade im Moment, in diesen langen Tagen mit Tageslicht bis abends fast bis 11:00 - wo könnte es schöner sein als im Norden?


----------



## Sunny.Z (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo Mathias,

das untere Bild ist auf Isle of Skye. Single Track Road zwischen Uig und Staffin. Ich glaube das Gebirge heißt Quirain.
Das es da oben so lange hell ist hat mich auch überrascht. Da hat man echt was vom Tag. Hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet. 
Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt. Wann gehts denn los und wohin? Viel Spaß dabei!
Wo könnte es schöner sein als im Norden? Ich muß dir zustimmen! Ich muß da unbedingt wieder hin! Ich habe dafür 500 Gründe mit meiner Kamera festgehalten. Jetzt habe ich Probleme Bilder zu löschen, um mir ein Album zu erstellen welches knapp und gut die Reise wiedergibt.

Grüße Martin





Eilean Donan castle





Loch Carron


----------



## Oetti03 (30. Juni 2007)

Tolle Bilder!! Wenn ich das so seh, werd ich schon wengle neidisch.... Werd dann wohl auch nochmal da hoch müssen  (aber diesmal allein... )


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (1. Juli 2007)

...und ich bin schon am gucken, ob in der nähe von unserem häuschen evtl nen mtb-verleih ist. naja, wenn net kommt meins auf jeden fall mit. hab ja nen kombi mit genug platz. hm - muß mal gucken wie das mit dem bilder-reinstellen funktioniert, dann hab ich auch nen paar schöne foto´s hier reinstellen...


----------



## Tobias_RV (6. Juli 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab mir für diesen Sommer auch eine Schottlanddurchquerung mitm Bike vorgenommen. Bin aber erst am Anfang der Planung. 
- Nordsee - Atlantik
- Wann ist dann eine gute Reisezeit bzgl. Wetter?
- Gibts geführte Touren? Da ich alleine unterwegs wäre....

Danke und Grüße Tobi


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (9. Juli 2007)

...nach Aussage der Reiseführer soll die beste Reisezeit ja Mai/Juni sein, weil´s da am wenigsten Regenwahrscheinlichkeit hat. Wir waren letztes Jahr im August oben und da war die ganze Zeit gutes Wetter. Höchstens mal Schauer. Nur die Midges (Stechmücken) waren gegen Abend brutal! Die sind sogar durch´s Gebläse in´s Auto gekommen. Und Autan hat keinen Taug! Meine Freundin hat jetzt extra so´n norwegisches Zeug für dieses Jahr bestellt.
Von Fort-William geht ein Wanderweg in den Süden. Das würde mich evtl. mal reizen mit dem Bike zu fahren. Da braucht man wohl keinen Guide, weils gutes Kartenmaterial gibt.


----------



## Tobias_RV (10. Juli 2007)

Hi Schwarzer Biker

welche Reiseführer hast Du da? Lonley Planet? 
Kartenmaterial ? Gibts extra MTB Karten? Oder sowas wie der Moser Guide?

Danke und Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Sunny.Z (10. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Biker schrieb:


> Von Fort-William geht ein Wanderweg in den Süden. Das würde mich evtl. mal reizen mit dem Bike zu fahren. Da braucht man wohl keinen Guide, weils gutes Kartenmaterial gibt.



Den Wanderweg den du meinst, dürfte der West Highland Way sein der von Glasgow durch die Highlands nach Fort William geht. Es ist der bekannteste Fernwanderweg Schottlands. So weit ich weiß ist der Wanderweg für Mountainbiker verboten ( Steht zumindest in dem Wanderführer West Highland Way ). Dadurch das der Wanderweg von Wanderen sehr gut frequentiert ( teilweise überlaufen ) ist, macht man sich wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich Freunde.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (10. Juli 2007)

Das stimmt, als ich den gewandert bin, war es da so voll, dass man fast nie einen Wegabschnitt für sich alleine hatte. Du hast da immer andere Wanderer gesehen und der Weg geht ja nen Stück - von wegen schottische Abgeschiedenheit und Einsamkeit.
Aufm West Highland Way darf man nicht radeln und ne Karte brauchst Du auch nicht. Der ist perfekt markiert.


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (10. Juli 2007)

oha - komisch, weil irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, daß welche schon den west-highland (zumindest zum teil) "gebiked" sind. also dann wohl doch eher mal zu fuß...
als reiseführer hatte ich bis jetzt den vom adac, polyglott und den von "velbinger"(gibts leider nicht mehr zu kaufen) - kartenmaterial hab ich mir da oben besorgt, wobei wir bis auf die trails am ben nevis nicht viel gefahren sind. gab viel zu viele schöne fleckchen zum angucken


----------



## MathiasM (10. Juli 2007)

So, bin zurÃ¼ck vom Schottlandurlaub. In meinem Fall ist das Urlaub von Schottland.

In der Tat, der West Highland Way ist sowohl ein Wanderweg sÃ¼dlich von Fort William als auch der wohl berÃ¼hmteste Wanderweg Schottlands, woran auch immer so etwas zu messen wÃ¤re ï  
Der WHW ist so ca. 150 km lang und geht von Glasgow nach Fort William. Jedenfalls gehen die meisten Wanderer in dieser Richtung weil die Landschaft von SÃ¼d nach Nord dramatischer und interessanter wird. Ãblicherweise in einer Woche.
Ich bin den WHW noch nicht komplett gefahren, Ã¼ber ein Befahrungsverbot war mir bislang nichts bekannt (und wundert mich auch). Sollte ein evtl. Befahrungsverbot dem nicht entgegenstehen, kÃ¶nnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man den WHW als 2-Tagestour auÃerhalb der Saison und unter der Woche fahren sollte. NÃ¤heres regelt in Schottland der ÂScottish Outdoor Access CodeÂ www.outdooraccess-scotland.com Â Regeln die einem verstÃ¤ndigen Menschen sicher sowieso gelÃ¤ufig sind.
Den Nordabschnitt Fort William -> Kinlochleven hatte ich im FrÃ¼hjahr Â´mal in eine Trainingstour eingebunden Â einfach zu fahren und sehr schÃ¶n. Die zwei Bilder hier sind von diesem Abschnitt. Soviel zum Thema ÂÃ¼berlaufene schottische WegeÂ. Als ich unterwegs war, habe ich nur am Anfang und am Ende Wanderer gesehen, und die waren froh um einen kleinen Schnack in der Einsamkeit. 










Ãbrigens in Kinlochleven kann man in alten Fabrikhallen einer aufgelassenen AluminiumhÃ¼tte Indoor-Eisklettern. www.ice-factor.co.uk Also, in der Halle Eisklettern ist doch wohl wirklich schrÃ¤g. 
Der nÃ¤chste Abschnitt Kinlochleven -> Glen Coe ist sicherlich der technisch und konditionell anspruchvollste. Ich bin das StÃ¼ck lediglich gewandert, ein recht guter MTBler war aber auch unterwegs. FÃ¼r mich wÃ¤re dieses StÃ¼ck wohl mit ein paar Schiebestrecken gespickt Â egal. 
So, und da dieser Thread ja nun Fort William heiÃt, hier noch ein hÃ¼bsches Foto vom FrÃ¼hjahr 2007 auf Ben Nevis. Jetzt im Sommer sind nur noch ganz kleine Schneeflecken da.





WHW - sicher eine gute Option wenn man eine schÃ¶ne Strecke sucht und sich nicht zu elitÃ¤r ist, eingetretene Wege nachzuradeln. Wie gesagt, wohl besser auÃerhalb der Saison.


----------

